
Complaints Against YouTube Doubled After “Demonetization” - hissingkitty
http://www.hissingkitty.com/complaints-against-youtube
======
dv_dt
This has to be an opportunity for any competing service willing to carry
exactly the demonetized content.

~~~
hissingkitty
I just checked and demonetizedtube.com is available on GoDaddy. Go for it :)

~~~
dv_dt
Haha, do you happen to have a social video storage and delivery system in your
couch cushions I could borrow?

